# Pearlizer in shower gel base



## Gren (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm using a pearlizer (sodium laureth sulfate and glycol stearate) at 3% in WSP's liquid suspension soap base, but I'm not getting the pearl effect. It makes the base opaque and lathers beautifully, but I was hoping for really noticeable pearlescence.  Any suggestions...should I use more or less pearlizer? Or switch to one with glycol distearate?


----------



## lsg (Jan 14, 2016)

I use Q-Pearl which has the same ingredients at 1% in my shampoos and get a lovely pearlizing effect.  The difference may be the chemical makeup of the formulas.


----------

